# check my diet please



## Jase24 (Oct 1, 2011)

hi all, am eagerly awaiting my second course! but this is my first diet that i have done myself so can u correct me where or if i have gone wrong

basically i wanna bulk! but dont want to much fat! am guna do sus250 or test prop havnt decided yet

MY DAY WOULD GO AS FOLLOWS DUE TO WORK ETC

6.40 - Breakfast- X2 Eggs, Porridge oat's

8.00ish - Protein Shake with milk then fruit

12.30 lunch - Chicken and rice with fruit

4-00 -Tea- Jacket potato with vegtables and then sum fruit,,, ( what other meals would be good)

6-00 - Supper- Tuna Sandwhich and a protein Shake with milk

8.00 Jam Sandwhich glass of milk

then i would just nibble on wine gums or harribos for sum carbs thru day..

please be honest with what i have done ive done it myself and hopefully i have done ok or correct me where i may have gone wrong..

oh and i was 15st 2 but after first course a went to 15st 10lbs and still weigh the same am 6ft 1in tall quite a athletlic figure


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Jam sandwiches, wine gums and haribo's?


----------



## Jase24 (Oct 1, 2011)

carbs? i see ppl muching on these at gym? thought theyt was ok?


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

They're ok during or immediately after a workout, at all other times you need to be eating slow burning complex carbs.


----------



## Jase24 (Oct 1, 2011)

such as???? what u think to my diet? anything u think a shud eat more of or dop off the list?


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

They're full of sugar.


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

change the wine gums for cola bottles


----------



## Jase24 (Oct 1, 2011)

mmm wat shud i replace then?


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

You're probably taking in too many sugars from fruit, and you also need to add some meat to your 4 o clock meal.

I've never done a bulking diet before, but the same principles apply to all bodybuilding diets.


----------



## Jase24 (Oct 1, 2011)

Tbh mate a font really eat fruit but been reading and ppl add them in..

I wil add meat with jacket and vegetables...

What other tea options can i have??


----------



## Jase24 (Oct 1, 2011)

Really?


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

An omelette or similar at 8pm.

Work out how many calories you're taking in a day, and try and get the macros to be in the 40:30:30 ratio.

See how that goes and adjust accordingly.


----------



## Jase24 (Oct 1, 2011)

Ta mate.. I like most all them foods tbh aswell when am on juice a get hungry all time lol


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

Dux said:


> Jam sandwiches, wine gums and haribo's?


Theses are key in any diet


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Jase24 said:


> hi all, am eagerly awaiting my second course! but this is my first diet that i have done myself so can u correct me where or if i have gone wrong
> 
> basically i wanna bulk! but dont want to much fat! am guna do sus250 or test prop havnt decided yet
> 
> ...


----------



## Jase24 (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanx alot mate!! That's perfect how u listed it for me!! Am guna re right it later so I no what am doin


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Jase24 said:


> Thanx alot mate!! That's perfect how u listed it for me!! Am guna re right it later so I no what am doin


not a prob pal

are u using some sort of food / calorie tracking app ??

i use myfitnesspal

u can update from ur phone via the app or on ur comp at home via web u jutput inwhat u have ate and it will give u a breakdown of . cals,carbs,pro,fats .so u can alter anything u need to to suit ur goals


----------



## smiley_boy2501 (Apr 22, 2011)

As above. Good advice.

As for other meals to have in the evening, try looking on this forum and other similar ones (bodybuilding.com/muscle talk/starting strength) for recipes. The general idea is meat + potato/rice/pasta + veg. Some people add a bit of fat from olive oil or peanut butter for healthier fats. I would suggest reading a bit of information before you start your cycle.

I've never done one but from what I gather it's useful to eat right, especially if you want optimum gains. Plus you'd probably s*** a bit more regularly if you had a few veggies now and again.

Alternatives to jacket is rice, pasta, pittas, bread, oats, quinoa, other potatoes (mashed, boiled, roasted).

But seriously, read up n nutrition before you start this cycle. The more you know, the more you grow.........(ponders).


----------



## smiley_boy2501 (Apr 22, 2011)

Fit days another good calorie tracking site.


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

smiley_boy2501 said:


> As above. Good advice.
> 
> As for other meals to have in the evening, try looking on this forum and other similar ones (bodybuilding.com/muscle talk/starting strength) for recipes. The general idea is meat + potato/rice/pasta + veg. Some people add a bit of fat from olive oil or peanut butter for healthier fats. I would suggest reading a bit of information before you start your cycle.
> 
> ...


i thought quinoa was a alternative to protein ? i could be wrong ive only seen it once, i bought it but never used it ???


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

justhad a check and u was right here is the data for it, it has some protein but defo more carbs . altho could be a good food due to haveing pro and carbs

Carbohydrates 64 g

- Starch 52 g

- Dietary fibre 7 g

Fat 6 g

- polyunsaturated 3.3 g

Protein 14 g

Water 13 g

Thiamine (vit. B1) 0.36 mg (31%)

Riboflavin (vit. B2) 0.32 mg (27%)

Vitamin B6 0.5 mg (38%)

Folate (vit. B9) 184 ?g (46%)

Vitamin E 2.4 mg (16%)

Iron 4.6 mg (35%)

Magnesium 197 mg (55%)

Phosphorus 457 mg (65%)

Zinc 3.1 mg (33%)

Percentages are relative to US recommendations for adults.

Source: USDA Nutrient Database

Quinoa was of great nutritional importance in pre-Columbian Andean civilizations, secondary only to the potato, and was followed in importance by maize.


----------



## Jase24 (Oct 1, 2011)

I havnt got no apps I didn't no about them mate so I will luk into this!

Am starting my cycle on jan 2nd! Soon as new year gone am on it! But this time round am doin it proper! As last time I didn't no about this forum. The beauty of me is I can gain or shed weight pretty easy. So it's just a case of forcing food down me!

Ideally I wanna be 16 and half stone maybe bit more! On my last course I put on 8lbs! And av kept it!


----------



## smiley_boy2501 (Apr 22, 2011)

Well good job with the gains! With all that haribo let's hope it was all muscle!! I'd still suggest doing some extra reading so you understand the basics of good nutrition.

Try reading this for starters. It seems to cover the basics: http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/matts_12_week_transformation_guide7.htm


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

there handy for putting in what u have had to get an update on macros and to give u the push if ur struggling to get the food down

have u got all the bits sorted for ur cycle and pct ??

and lucky you it takes me forever to get weight on


----------



## Jase24 (Oct 1, 2011)

getting the stuff is easy mate yes. so yes i will have stuff for my cycle, 10week course 2 vials, clomid as aftercare with protein shakes and lots of food


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

sounds good mate


----------

